
Ask HN: What is the best keyboard you have used for programming? - billylo
Keyboard is where the rubber meets the road.  Every little bit of comfort and efficiency counts when you press keys thousands of times daily.<p>What works for you?
======
gmemstr
I currently use two keyboards; the chiclet keyboard on my Razer Blade Stealth
(primary computer) and a Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition with green
Razer/Kalih switches. I previously used a Corsair K70 Rapidfire, which is a
damn solid feeling keyboard and I actually prefer the Cherry MX Speed switches
to the high-actuation Razer/Kalih greens when it comes to actual typing
(gaming, strangely, not as much). That said, I have been actively looking at
options on MechnicalKeyboards.com (no affiliation) - I prefer blue switches,
which the greens are equivalent to.

By far though I am most comfortable with the travel and feel of the chiclet
keys on my laptop, which is a strange thing to say but they have an amazing
feel.

------
tbihl
At some point in my keyboard-optimizing phase I decided that trying to find
the ideal keyboard was the wrong approach. As long as it's a mechanical
keyboard, I'm probably happy enough, and really from that point my optimizing
was just novelty-seeking. So I kept my final two mechanical keyboards: a Razer
one with blue switches, and a Corsair one with red switches. When I get the
itch to get a new keyboard, I just switch from one to the other. They're both
pretty good keyboards, and I figure that the variety is probably a good thing.
I probably switch 2-3x per year.

------
mijndert
This is probably an unpopular opinion but I love my Apple Magic Keyboard. The
way the keys click and the built-in battery make it a winner for me. It also
fits in my bag next to my MacBook Pro which makes it ideal for travelling.

------
borplk
Filco Majestouch MX Red keys

------
kexari
Happy hacking professional 2

------
searealist
$15 Logitech K120

